# Deleted music, update itunes



## ReneFarrell (May 7, 2010)

So it was cleaning day, and i went thru my music folder in the finder and deleted albums that i never listen to and are just taking up space. Well now they are deleted, but when i go into itunes they are still there. Now my question is this... Is there a quick way for itunes to automaticly go thru and figure out which songs have missing links and delete them. i really dont want to go thru all of my library and delete them.

Thanks in advanced!
-Brad


----------

